# A music studio?



## sarchitect (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all!

I hope this is the right forum to post this in...

I'm an architecture student, and our current project is to design a music studio. Part of our assignment is to explore what musicians (a.k.a. the client) need in a studio space.

Before I went to college for architecture, I grew up playing viola, so I have an idea of what sort of spaces in the studio might be required. However, I'm looking for somewhat unconventional ideas about what may be needed or wanted in such a building. 

It is to include a concert hall, a recording space and practice studios. 

I was wondering, what do you like or appreciate (or dislike) about current studio spaces, and what kind of spaces or features would you like to see integrated into a studio?

Any replies or info would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance 

Jola


----------

